# Elixir users, get your free t-shirt!



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Buy 2 packs, get a free t-shirt_ (yes, it's valid in Canada!)_. 

Not a bad deal...

http://www.elixirstrings.com/whatsnew/index.html
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Eric1623 (May 20, 2009)

Wow thanks, I just pick us a few packs yeasterday, good thing I save the receipts!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

They can make T-Shirts but can't create a reliable G String if their life depended on it.

hwopv

Man I wish I could use Elixirs...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Good deal but it'll cost me too much!! I only use them on my 12 string and those 12 string packs are pricey. But they sound great and last forever. To bad for some reason I can't stand them on my 6 string?!?! They sounded like crap on it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just bumping up this posting because I received my Elixir T-Shirt yesterday. Here are a couple of photos of it.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Just bumping up this posting because I received my Elixir T-Shirt yesterday.


... but how does it sound?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It's virtually noiseless. kkjuw


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha, guess it's time for me to try out some Elixirs.


----------



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

not a bad deal.
i use elixir's anyway.
best strings i've played yet.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Ya I've been using them for a while and love'em. I'll be sending for my t-shirt soon.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> They can make T-Shirts but can't create a reliable G String if their life depended on it.
> 
> hwopv
> 
> Man I wish I could use Elixirs...


Not to question the almighty Jeff (mod to the stars  ) but are you sure you dont have some binding issues or something? I've been on the elixirs for about a year now on all my guitars and the G stays in tune awesome!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Do you have to pay for the shipping though? I know that D'Addario totally rips you off with their shipping for their players points rewards.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Do you have to pay for the shipping though? I know that D'Addario totally rips you off with their shipping for their players points rewards.


Nope, just send in the coupon along with your receipt...


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> They can make T-Shirts but can't create a reliable G String if their life depended on it.
> 
> hwopv
> 
> Man I wish I could use Elixirs...


As far as I know, they fixed the breaking issue of the G string a while back.


----------

